# Ideas about develop a X-Cross Software



## oskarinmix (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi guys, would be nice a software where you can practice X-crosses. 
Several programs like Cstimer and also CCT and DCtimer computes a XCross but, 

Is there a software where you can input a scramble and it gives you the Xcross by any color.

would be nice to develop it. Im interested in the proyect, if any of you guys are interested to be part of this proyect,
feel free to contact me, 

Thank you. 

Oscar Ceballos
[email protected]


----------

